# Not recording Season Pass



## kwh561 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello,

My DirecTivo is not recording any Season Passes. The Program Guide data appears to be fine, but when I check the Season Pass it says there are not any upcoming episodes, and when I check the To-Do List there are a few Soap Operas listed but none of the important programs.

It will still record programs manually.

According to the System Information, my model is a SD-DVR40 and my software version is 3.1.1-01.2-351.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Re-enter your season passes, that has been reported as a possible fix. Directv changed the show numbers. If you have 6.4a the problem is non existent.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

try a reboot or 2 first..cant hurt


----------



## kwh561 (Sep 24, 2008)

rbtravis said:


> Re-enter your season passes, that has been reported as a possible fix. Directv changed the show numbers. If you have 6.4a the problem is non existent.


Thanks so much man, you are a lifesaver, I owe you one...

if we were in prison together I would protect you in the shower.

For real dog peace out


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

kwh561 said:


> Thanks so much man, you are a lifesaver, I owe you one...
> 
> if we were in prison together I would protect you in the shower.
> 
> For real dog peace out


ok....let me guess you are missing Prison Break....

Why are you running such an old OS? Is it plugged into the phone line? If not then you need to plug it in and let it update to 6.4a. If you don't, when we hit the next daylight savings time change your TiVo will miss it. Software version 3.1 is 3 or 4 years old... I would just delete and re do your season passes and your should be fine but on a series 2 unit you should be running either 6.2a (also has issues) or 6.4a anything else and you will have clock issues. Plug in your phone line and have it call into the D* it should update if not then call D* and have them flag it for update. It is a long call (over an hour) but it will pull what it needs from the phone (and in some cases the sat also).


----------



## kb7sei (Oct 4, 2001)

rock_doctor said:


> ok....let me guess you are missing Prison Break....
> 
> Why are you running such an old OS? Is it plugged into the phone line? If not then you need to plug it in and let it update to 6.4a. If you don't, when we hit the next daylight savings time change your TiVo will miss it. Software version 3.1 is 3 or 4 years old... I would just delete and re do your season passes and your should be fine but on a series 2 unit you should be running either 6.2a (also has issues) or 6.4a anything else and you will have clock issues. Plug in your phone line and have it call into the D* it should update if not then call D* and have them flag it for update. It is a long call (over an hour) but it will pull what it needs from the phone (and in some cases the sat also).


The time issue is cosmetic only. Internally, TiVo uses UTC to schedule recordings, which doesn't care about DST. I'm on 4.0.1b and I still get all my recordings through the DST window where my TiVo reports the wrong time on screen but it records at the right time.

And I will NOT be downgrading to 6.4a. No MRV makes it impossible for me. I have the slices for 6.2 and I might upgrade to that. Or I might drop DTV as they are really starting to tick me off with the changing of showIDs for no reason I can see and the removal of the MRV code. TivoHD and Comcast  are staring to look good at this point. Never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

kb7sei said:


> The time issue is cosmetic only. Internally, TiVo uses UTC to schedule recordings, which doesn't care about DST.


Well the time issue is _mostly_ cosmetic (but hey I'm still running 6.2, so I've got the time issue as well).

If you try to do a Record by Time & Channel the time issue can mess it up. That's because the TiVo has to do a local -> UTC time conversion and if it has the wrong offset, it's record the wrong timeslot.

Everything else is a UTC -> local conversion (and for display only) so like you said, a cosmetic issue.


----------



## ursine1 (May 1, 2001)

My partner is having the same issue; he has a DSR6000 with 3.5, which is the latest "update" he can possibly get, since it's a series 1. So, people with series 1 TiVo's are just screwed; they must recreate all their season passes?


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

ursine1 said:


> My partner is having the same issue; he has a DSR6000 with 3.5, which is the latest "update" he can possibly get, since it's a series 1. So, people with series 1 TiVo's are just screwed; they must recreate all their season passes?


I also have a DSR6000 with 3.5 and have not seen this problem at all. Make sure it's not something else.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

The 6000 is the most stable unit i have ever seen. My moms has been rock solid since the day i put it into service. Aside from 4 fans nothing else has had to be done. I wish i had known about the DST, i just upgraded my 6.2 unit to 6.4a. I would have left it alone. Thanks for the info.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

My Survivor Gabon SP did not start recording tonight even though it was in the To Do list. Luckily one of my tuners was already on CBS and I caught it early and was able to manually start the recording. It was weird in that when I added the recording manually, it asked if I wanted to record this ep also or modify the SP. I selected this ep also. I then went back to modify the SP to record all with duplicates, but when I did this, it tried to stop the recording on the other tuner in order to start recording the current episode, which was already recording.


----------



## DanM (Jan 8, 2003)

My wife is furious at our DSR 6000 in the living room. Even though it showed Survivor was going to be recorded, it didn't. Same thing with My Name is Earl. This is about the 20th time in the last month that our boxes aren't recording shows they said they were going to record. Just WTF is going on with these things?


----------



## LacyinTX (Apr 25, 2005)

My TiVo is not zippered, but I do have a 300 hr drive from Weaknees installed. I get the updates as they come in.

YET AGAIN.. I missed the premier of Survivor. I checked the SP yesterday in the morning. Seriously!! What the heck?

(This is also posted in the sticky thread above.)


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

DanM said:


> My wife is furious at our DSR 6000 in the living room. Even though it showed Survivor was going to be recorded, it didn't. Same thing with My Name is Earl. This is about the 20th time in the last month that our boxes aren't recording shows they said they were going to record. Just WTF is going on with these things?


My Name is Earl is something else. Originally it was two seperate episodes that they later merged into an hour episode. Of my 4 Tivos only one caught it all of which have 6.4a. Most of mine said it was due to the program no longer in the guide. The one that did record it recorded it as an hour episode.


----------



## stargazer21 (May 22, 2002)

My Phillips Series 2 isn't even picking up any new episodes of The Office in the guide.  It shows two TBS r4eruns, and that's all. I deleted all my SPs and redid them, and it seems to have fixed most...but not The Office. 

This is the first time in 3 years that TiVo has failed me. Bad time to start. :down:


----------



## calliaz (Dec 29, 2005)

Stargazer21 - I am also having problems with The Office. I redid the subscription and still can't get it. I even searched by date and time for next week's episode and can't find it in the guide. Something is wrong with this particular show listing.


----------



## ursine1 (May 1, 2001)

ronsch said:


> I also have a DSR6000 with 3.5 and have not seen this problem at all. Make sure it's not something else.


His season passes weren't recording; he's now deleted then and re-entered everything and it seems to have fixed the issue.

I'm curious -- what else might it have been?


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

This is not a new problem. I first saw it skipping Nova about three months ago. The season pass says "no furure episodes." So I re-entered Nova (without deleting it.) That gave me two identical Novas, one with two future episodes, one with none.

This morning I noticed DirecTiV0 failing to record CBS News Sunday Morning. Same fix. Now I have two entries, one with no upcoming episodes and one with several.

I haven't connected by landline for several years, but this does not appear related to software release. Someone is messing with the program indentification codes.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

There is word direct from DirectTV that the software upgrade is going to be a requirement because the guide data format is changing to include new information, more fields, longer data fields so those users using older versions of the software are not going to be able to stay there and have the D-Tivo continue to function.

Everyone should be looking at the forcing an upgrade thread or doing what they can to get the update in place.


----------



## terrybsmith (Sep 28, 2008)

calliaz said:


> Stargazer21 - I am also having problems with The Office. I redid the subscription and still can't get it. I even searched by date and time for next week's episode and can't find it in the guide. Something is wrong with this particular show listing.


I also missed the season premier of The Office last week, even though I've had a SP on my Series 3 set to record new episodes. My program data was up to date, etc. Didn't have to delete the SP and recreate, and now it shows it is ready to record on 10/9. Must have been a glitch in the listing...


----------



## stargazer21 (May 22, 2002)

terrybsmith said:


> I also missed the season premier of The Office last week, even though I've had a SP on my Series 3 set to record new episodes. My program data was up to date, etc. Didn't have to delete the SP and recreate, and now it shows it is ready to record on 10/9. Must have been a glitch in the listing...


Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

dcstager said:


> There is word direct from DirectTV that the software upgrade is going to be a requirement because the guide data format is changing to include new information, more fields, longer data fields so those users using older versions of the software are not going to be able to stay there and have the D-Tivo continue to function.
> 
> Everyone should be looking at the forcing an upgrade thread or doing what they can to get the update in place.


I'll believe that when I see all my season passes broken. No way I'll upgrade from 6.2a unless they offer MRV with the next version.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

dcstager said:


> There is word direct from DirectTV that the software upgrade is going to be a requirement because the guide data format is changing to include new information, more fields, longer data fields so those users using older versions of the software are not going to be able to stay there and have the D-Tivo continue to function.
> 
> Everyone should be looking at the forcing an upgrade thread or doing what they can to get the update in place.


Does this mean there's going to be a release beyond 3.5d for Series 1?


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

ursine1 said:


> His season passes weren't recording; he's now deleted then and re-entered everything and it seems to have fixed the issue.
> 
> I'm curious -- what else might it have been?


I'm clueless . I just know that all of my SP's and wishlists from past years are working flawlessly with new episodes.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

ronsch said:


> Does this mean there's going to be a release beyond 3.5d for Series 1?


No. I think you are screwed here. DTV will offer you a "free" upgrade - for one of their boxes. Or you can wait until next year for the DTV-HD-Tivo.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

ronsch said:


> I'm clueless . I just know that all of my SP's and wishlists from past years are working flawlessly with new episodes.


What software version is your machine running?


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

dcstager said:


> What software version is your machine running?


3.5c


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

wow, this thread has drug on much longer than I thought it would. 

The fix is simple... delete and recreate a new season pass for each one that is broken. Pretty simple.


----------



## ursine1 (May 1, 2001)

Dkerr24 said:


> wow, this thread has drug on much longer than I thought it would.
> 
> The fix is simple... delete and recreate a new season pass for each one that is broken. Pretty simple.


Doesn't seem to be that simple.

My partner now says that some of the new season passes he re-input aren't recording. Ugh.

He's going to try re-inputting the affected ones *again*.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

My DSR6000 is working fine (so far) with 3.5d. I will keep an eye on it.

If DirecTV breaks it and won't give me a no-commitment replacement then Comcast here I come (for awhile at least).


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Dkerr24 said:


> wow, this thread has drug on .


hmm, i recall a happy hour posting about this very thing..i think


----------



## JpHudy (Sep 8, 2002)

Yep - I've got the same problem too. We are trying to re-input all of our seasons. Hope that works. If I have to update my software with a phone connection, it's bye bye DTV. I haven't had a land line years.

WTF are we going to do??


----------

